# Keeping fried chicken crispy after refrigerating



## shannon in KS

Any tips on how to keep fried chicken crispy?  A lady at work's daughter was in an accident, and we are all signing to make dinner for the next few days or so.  I am going to make fried chicken, but will have to cook it tomorrow night to take over Friday night.  My fried chicken recipe is a dry dredge, then batter, then another dry dredge, resulting in a very thick, crispy outside, and moist on the inside.  

Any recommendations on how to keep it crispy and not soggy?


----------



## Constance

Drain it in single layers on paper towels. I usually let it drain a few minutes, then set it on fresh towels so it doesn't set in grease. Do not cover with foil. When it's completely cooled, put in plastic container with waxed paper between layers. 
When ready eat, place on baking sheet in oven and heat, uncovered, in 400 degree oven. Do not turn. If starts getting too brown, tent loosely with foil. 

Personally, I love cold fried chicken almost as much as I do hot, as long as it isn't greasy.


----------



## auntdot

Constance's recipe sounds great.

But if you cannot cook it where you are going, you might try leaving out the batter.

I know it sounds strange.

Dredge in flour with whatever spices you wish.  And kinda press the flour into the chicken.

Let rest in the fridge for about 30 min.

Then repeat the process.

After the second rest in the fridge, fry.

There will be a lot less water in the chicken and topping and it will not taste soggy.

Just an idea. but have made it with other meat and it seems to work.


----------



## Michael in FtW

This may be too late - but I agree with auntdot's method if you want it crispy "later on". A "wet" breading will turn soggy.

Also - allow the chicken to drain and cool in a single layer on wire cooling racks rather than sitting piled up on paper towels. You might first dump the pieces on paper towels to wick some of the grease away - but transfer them to a wire rack for cooling to prevent going soggy.

Constance has an interesting idea I've never thought of, or tried, using waxed paper to seperate the pieces for storage.


----------



## shannon in KS

Thanks for all the hints!  I took it out yesterday afternoon and it seemed fine!  I tried the waxed paper idea and it was great!!!  Thanks all!


----------

